# Anyone still making loofah soap?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm going to try my hand at it, again. Only this time I'm not going to do it in the PVC pipe but in individual molds with pre-cut loofah. Planning on a pep/tto blend for feet and I'm trying to think of another scent that is just fresh. If you make them....do they sell well? I keep getting customers who are asking for something *really* scrubby. What kinds of scents do you make them with?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I only do one, Eucalyptus (eucalyptus, peppermint, tea tree, listea, lemongrass and some patch) it is also my real castile. I make mine in PVC pipes. They sell very well, the best thing I did in the store was make a mistake cutting some with my husband gone to his school reuinion, I cut them into wedges for samples, nearly everyone who got one came back and bought one. I have mine out, one to touch the rest wrapped with a whole loofah on the shelf to explain what they are "they are excellent for your feet or elbows and your husbands hands", put it into their hand...works.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I got started with them by the request of a local pumpkin patch a few years ago. I just got my biggest order yet from them in preparation for pumpkin season. I've been selling them at markets. They move fairly well but still need a lot of explaining. I recently ran out and now customers are starting to voice their concern over there not being any. As far as scents I just make them on a whim. Last fall I soaped all of my 1 oz FO samples into loofah soaps.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies....good to know! I like the idea of using up sample FOs. I'm going to start blending similar scents together to use them up.....I have a ton! LOL


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

I still make them but changed how I do it. I now just slice the loofah and stick it in just poured soap that is in a log mold. That way I can just do a few if I choose and some of the loofah sticks out on the top, customers say its a nice handle lol


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I make them one at a time in individual square molds with a precut loofah. I use extra soap batter that I sometimes have leftover when I fill my log molds. I was thinking they didn't sell for me but I realized I only have a couple in stock so I guess they are slow but steady.


----------

